# Kitten Weights, for early spay/neuter



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Seeing how I have a boy and a girl kitten in the house, we aren't playing games about getting them fixed. I have set up an appointment for them to go on July 19th. I think they will be around 11 or 12 weeks by then. They are averaged sized for kittens I think, and I am sure will grow rapidly over the next few weeks... the spey neuter info says they need to be atleast 8 weeks and 2 pounds... is that about an average weight? I don't have a scale to track their weight and that will be the first time they see a vet at all (it's actually a low cost spay neuter and vaccine clinic). Is ok to assume that by 11/12 weeks they will be 2 pounds?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

You need to check with your clinic to make sure that they will even perform early spay/neuter. Many vets still won't spay/neuter before 5-6 mos of age (which I happen to agree with, btw). If your clinic will do early spay/neuter, you can always bring the kits in a few days early to have them weighed.

Laurie


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

The clinic does do early spay/neuter, thats where the info about 2 pounds and 8 weeks came from. 

Out of curiosity, why are you against early spay/neuter? From reading across the internet, I was under the impression it was considered a good thing, especially in my situation. Are the risks of early neutering higher than the risks of waiting?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

samantha13 said:


> why are you against early spay/neuter? Are the risks of early neutering higher than the risks of waiting?


I don't know of any definitive studies having been done on the long term health effects of early spay/neuter, although I wouldn't be surprised if adverse health effects of early spay/neuter are identified in the future. It just seems logical to me to allow a kitten to grow and develop as much as possible before undergoing the risks and effects of spay/neuter surgeries. When I've had kittens in the household, I've waited until they were between 5-6 mos for sterilization surgery. I wouldn't be comfortable having it done before 5 mos.

Laurie


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

There are four vets where I take my cats. Although they routinely spay and neuter kittens at eight weeks, three of the vets advise against it. I was told that the youngsters have a much higher chance of reacting adversely to anesthesia.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

One of the big things is the gas used to sedate them. They have more of a risk of not waking up.

Another thing is growth plates. Our hormones help us grow of course and they don't have the hormones of course. 

other things are loner legs longer growing rate.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Huh... So there is a whole lot of risk to doing it early then? Maybe I could postphone the surgeries for another month, to mid August... I'm not sure I'd be comfortable waiting any longer than that... I don't want to end up like their previous owners with a box full of free kittens....

They can't... get together... before 17 weeks or so can they?


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

With TNRing some feral kittens I get them done whenever I catch them. One place that does ferals for free has the rule of 2 lbs, 2 months and the other is 3 lbs, 3 months. I just trapped a litter of feral kittens that are just over 2.5 lbs and they are getting fixed this week (one got done at an earlier date when he was caught).

I doubt that anything will "happen" as they are not nearly mature yet. While I am unsure of how old they are before a cat can get pregnant I'm guessing it is 5-6 months.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My twins were spayed as soon as they reached two pounds, which was at 9 weeks old. They were running up their cat tree and being wild as soon as they came home. I've been told the recovery is quicker with young kittens, and from what I've read on this Forum about complications and cats not recoverying quite so quickly, it seems it's older kittens that are mentioned most of the time with those issues.

I think it's quite safe or so many vets wouldn't do it.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Its safe but there are risk. 

Especially considering age like I should have said the benefits out way the risk.

My current cat was done he was under two pound but 10 weeks. 

He is a year old and fine other then having really long legs which was a product of the neuter I was told. 
I would fix them asap only because you can not keep them separated.

Now I will say my vet you is a pro raw and all natural vet min vac and such for all animals. Say ideally pet should be done at two after there growth plates are done growing. My dog was not spayed tell 2 but for your average jp pet owner they can not prevent pregnancy.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

That is true about the growth, at least in males. I'm not so sure it has any effect on females. I know with horses, many people prefer to geld at two years or older because the gelding retains a lot of the "sexy' masculine features. Testosterone inhibits the growth of the long bones, so the earlier a colt is gelded, the taller he will be.


----------

